# LED light painting indicates temperature



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 3, 2013)

I found this project and it was such a clever use of RGB LEDs for thermal imaging that I had to share it here. The author figured out a clever way to use a single-point IR thermometer senson along with an arduino and some RGB LEDs to paint a thermal image in a room using long exposure times on a camera. This is so cool that I might try it myself using higher power RGB LEDs.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 3, 2013)

Too-high-power LEDs can reflect from the surface and warm the thermocouple sensor. Careful to keep your reflected light below a few mW per mm squared.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 3, 2013)

An excellent point. Thanks!


----------

